# Do you wave at other Teslas?



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

In the recent months I've noticed here in Cleveland that more and more Tesla drivers wave at me when we passed each other. This is something I'm familiar with when riding my motorcycle but never while driving my ICE car. Is this a new trend? Do you wave at other Tesla drivers?


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

francoisp said:


> In the recent months I've noticed here in Cleveland that more and more Tesla drivers wave at me when we passed each other. This is something I'm familiar with when riding my motorcycle but never while driving my ICE car. Is this a new trend? Do you wave at other Tesla drivers?


Yes, I always have.

Why not?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I try to, but a lot of people have tinted windows here, and the speed limits are kind of high (45-55 mph) so they mostly don't see me.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

JasonF said:


> I try to, but a lot of people have tinted windows here, and the speed limits are kind of high (45-55 mph) so they mostly don't see me.


Keep trying.

These days.....some people just need a simple hello.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Garlan Garner said:


> Keep trying.
> 
> These days.....some people just need a simple hello.


If the Tesla is too far away and I'm facing it I try to flash the brights for an instant.

The big fail I keep having though is there are now 6 Teslas in this immediate neighborhood that I know of, and I keep seeing someone driving them while I'm on foot, and when I'm driving through, the Teslas are empty. So I haven't had the chance to wave in the context of a fellow Tesla driver.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I always do. I'd say around here reciprocation rate is around 60%. Out west, much lower.


----------



## Theos1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Garlan Garner said:


> Keep trying.
> 
> These days.....some people just need a simple hello.


I try as well when possible


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I do - think it is fun. As much as those of us here are kind of in the Tesla Cult, many adopters and owners have just found it to be a good car to own and pay no attention to the other cars around them on the road. 

We aren't quite motorcycle or Jeep status yet however.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, I always wave, but since I like to keep my eyes on the road, or because of tint or glare, I find I often can’t tell if they are also waving back. I do feel happy inside when I see a wave, though! 👋
I think this may have been more of a thing back when I first got my M3 back in 2018.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

When we're going slowly, like in a parking lot, I'll often at least try to make eye contact and give a friendly nod.

Along these lines, my spouse has what I think is a good suggestion for Tesla: the visualization on the touchscreen should identify other Teslas on the display somehow (maybe stick the little T on them, or even use appropriate model silhouettes). That can't be that hard for the neural net to handle, and would be a fun addition without being too distracting.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I did back when the 3 was new and rare. Never ever got a wave back though.
In the first few years of new Minis many of us waved at each other, but it faded away as they became more common.
It's commendable that Wrangler drivers continue waving to each other all these years.
Unfortunately I don't think the attitude matches the average Tesla owner.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Although I'll nod at other Teslas at a traffic light, we're a pretty goal oriented group. We might catch an eye but mostly we're headed somewhere to do something ... confident in our rides ... smug as the former Prius I used to drive.

The irony is I'm 'green' as in the green-back, dollars staying in my wallet. Strange to consider being frugal means a lower impact on the environment.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I still try to when I'm going slow enough to actually see the other driver.  
A post I made back in 2017:


garsh said:


> When I first got my Leaf, I tried to make eye contact with other Leaf owners to give that "knowing nod", if not a wave. Nobody cared. So I eventually stopped trying.
> 
> Then about a month ago, I happened to glance at another Leaf going the opposite direction at an intersection. It must have been a new one. Sitting inside was a young lady and her pre-teen daughter, both waving frantically at me with huge smiles on their faces. I think I managed a surprised look and a smile before I passed them by.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Here in friendly Nova Scotia we do our best to wave at each other, or flash the lights if on a highway. There's still so few of us on the South Shore that we have met and talked, so it would be rude to ignore each other. So it has become like the motorcycle wave.
But, to provide some context, everyone waves at everyone here a lot of the time.


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

I still wave.....and often get return waves. Not as many Teslas in Michigan, but I do see one about every 20 miles or so.

Looking forward to talking with folks at SuperChargers again. Less Covid and more chat.

Adding a poll to this thread about waving might be interesting.


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

francoisp said:


> In the recent months I've noticed here in Cleveland that more and more Tesla drivers wave at me when we passed each other. This is something I'm familiar with when riding my motorcycle but never while driving my ICE car. Is this a new trend? Do you wave at other Tesla drivers?


A "hand on the wheel wave" was quite common when was I was driving a Corvette and passed other Corvettes. At first the Tesla wasn't invoking many but I've noticed an increase as of late.


----------

